# iasca sq civic



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

well my car is starting to look like it might be ready for this summers iasca, usaci season.. lots to show and tell so lets go.
upgrades to the car include.. 
outside
-------
new grill, new carbon fiber vis hood, new projection headlights with hid h1 kit, cold air intake, strut bar, new battery, ngk double platinum iridium plugs, k&n filter, new exhust manifold, new 2.5 inch stainless exhust pipe, new dc sport chrome muffler, new kyb suspension with spring 2 inch drop springs, new camber kit, new hawk brakes, brembo covers and hawk rotors, new akita ak-5 rims, and toyo rubber, 200 amp teamshadowspl alternater. all wire upgraded to 0 awg, 200 amp stinger circuit breaker.
inside
-----
complete new honda leather interior (heated seats, arm rest, and 4 doors.) re did the faux wood door inserts with custom made carbon fiber ones, new momo superanatomical shifter, momo real carbon fiber pedals, momo ebrake handle, momo ebrake boot, and custom made shifter boot with red stiching, a and b pillars re wrapped in georgeous suptle leather and the c pillars hold a 7 inch myron and davis t.v thats also wrapped in leather with matching stiching, new alcantera suede roof, custom made centre council that been re painted to match the new interior, dome lights changed to led white, all gauge lights switched to blue led... added blue led foot lighting as well.. all plastic trim swapped for black, custom made floor mats from lloyds.
stereo
------
we start out with a complete pioneer system including the latest and hottest deck on the planet.. the dex-p99rs from here its off the three amps, two prs a-900 4 channel and one spl2000 prs mono block amp.. these amps power a set of pioneer prs 720 6.5 inch in custom made free air kicks and the tweeters are in custom made dash pods holding also a prs 101 4 inch speaker.. the dash is also getting the leather touch on the top section with the middle part getting covered in black alcantera suede.... all connectins are from streetwire, all rca are stinger, and wiring is also streetwire... 
hope you enjoy the pics and your feedback will be greatly appriciated...


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

more pics..


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

just a few more..


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

How do you take the enclosure out of the car??


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Any pics of the mids and tweets in the dash? Also, just wondering where you sourced the 4' PRS mids from? Very few have had them (I was in the that small club ) and just wonder how guys have come across them.

I am thinking about rebuilding a system using the PRS midwoofers myself?

Very nice work! I would really like to listen to the PRS amps, they seem nice.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the kind words...... the dash is just being made right now..... as far as mids go, i know the head of pioneer canada and he brought them in for me from europe....


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

starting of the dash rebuild..


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

dash has now been primed and ready for dereck, at custom creations, magic leather and alcantera touch... 604-823 6777..


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

How does the bass get into the cabin?


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

bass waves are very long so with 4 10s and over 2000watts bass will not be an issue.... also this is an sq car so all i need is limited bass information..


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

reflections fof the windshield for front stage? tell us more about that. civics were always REALLY good sounding with mids and tweets in the kicks. i know you got it set up already, but there's a surprising amount of space down there for 'em. keep the pics coming!!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

instalher said:


> bass waves are very long so with 4 10s and over 2000watts bass will not be an issue.... also this is an sq car so all i need is limited bass information..


Interesting statement..

I can see all sorts of issues with the way the subs are angled/mounted in that tiny enclosure, that used to be your trunk..
You have constructed an enclosure/s for the subs to mount in/to but the trunk appears well sealed from the cabin, by that very same enclosure.
I am puzzled as to why you thought you need 4 subs, when you say the priority is to be an SQ car?

And _please_ give us the details behind the idea of the mounting/axis of the mids/tweeters..

I am very confused by the whole build.. it looks to be more "show than go" but that's just my $0.02


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

interior looked nice...until i saw the tv's!at least they could have been glassed into the rear doors or something!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> How does the bass get into the cabin?





vactor said:


> reflections fof the windshield for front stage? tell us more about that.





FrankstonCarAudio said:


> ...I can see all sorts of issues with the way the subs are angled/mounted in that tiny enclosure, that used to be your trunk..
> You have constructed an enclosure/s for the subs to mount in/to but the trunk appears well sealed from the cabin, by that very same enclosure.
> I am puzzled as to why you thought you need 4 subs, when you say the priority is to be an SQ car?
> 
> ...


These guys are correct. Your work is great but the design itself is pure fail.
Your sub "enclosure" is 4 small sealed enclosures firing into a larger sealed enclosure (the trunk). With better planning you could have ported the trunk into the cabin and created a pseudo 4th-order bandpass but instead you've made a nice looking rattletrap. There's nothing "SQ" about that.


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

hey what are you using for ground point on vic,and have you had any issues with it? i was going to run two wires from the battery one pos and neg but i got 0 gauge and those things are massive,so now im thinking of just running the power wire only from the battery,and use seat bolt or something for ground after a big 3 upgrade,any suggestions? i'm curious what are you doing about the eld on your civic

Meet your ELD - Electrical Load Detector.... - Honda Civic Forum


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

the trunk was designed to show off the pioneer equipment and our shops building skills. one sub would have sufficed but i have already done that and did very well.... this build was a showcase build with an emphsis on sq and install.... the subs are all in .7 ft cubed sealed boxes, xover at 63 hz, with a 36db/oct slope. as far as how it sounds, you can come see it winning at the iasca finals this yr and judge yourself... as far as front stage fail. well lets see, the flavor of the week is "A" pillar installs so i guess if i dont run them i fail... humm last yr i ran the dayton 2 inch with a pair of adi ceramics in custom "A" pillars and did very well, but the problem is with beaming and nearfield aqustics... now time alignment will correct this to a degree but will degrade stereo sound... this is why gary biggs, scott bwalda, alma gates, ect, dont run this set up.... now is mine any better.... that depends on whos listning and tuning.....a good judge will listen and make an educated responce but an non-informed rookie who just looks and has a preconcived notion about "A" pillar sound....... sorry i dont want you judging or even talking to me about my system until you learn abit about phyco aqustics..... please if you think my system sucks...............feel free to come by at finals and after i place top 3 come by my car and i will give you a listen...... yes it sounds that good and i only got it up and running 2 night ago.... now.. that being said........ if i cant get the imaging from those tweeters to straiten out and fly strait.... i can always reangle them so they can be direct on axis or any angle in between.... its called a good design philosophy.. nothing is final until the season is done my friend... i also have put a 200 amp alternater on the car and have measured at the amps 14.4 volts while running, i will post pics with my fluke 87 multi meter tommorow sometime for you.... the t.v. are put where they are so that when people look in the front doors i noticed that they always look in the back.. so with t.v where i put them i can play a pioneer or future shop demo c.d. on loop and they get the full effect,, great gear, and where it was installed...now placing them in the doors is stupid for a daily driver with kids..... and no one i know watched t.v at a car show sitting on the pavement.... also my golf bag would hit the screens and so would my hockey gear...... at a show with all 4 t.v.s going and the car bumpin its a total experience..... great looking car, awsome install, great gear, full adverting, and it draws a crowd once i open the trunk and play some tunes......


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

instalher said:


> the trunk was designed to show off the pioneer equipment and our shops building skills. one sub would have sufficed but i have already done that and did very well.... this build was a showcase build with an emphsis on sq and install.... the subs are all in .7 ft cubed sealed boxes, xover at 63 hz, with a 36db/oct slope. as far as how it sounds, you can come see it winning at the iasca finals this yr and judge yourself... as far as front stage fail. well lets see, the flavor of the week is "A" pillar installs so i guess if i dont run them i fail... humm last yr i ran the dayton 2 inch with a pair of adi ceramics in custom "A" pillars and did very well, but the problem is with beaming and nearfield aqustics... now time alignment will correct this to a degree but will degrade stereo sound... this is why gary biggs, scott bwalda, alma gates, ect, dont run this set up.... now is mine any better.... that depends on whos listning and tuning.....a good judge will listen and make an educated responce but an non-informed rookie who just looks and has a preconcived notion about "A" pillar sound....... sorry i dont want you judging or even talking to me about my system until you learn abit about phyco aqustics..... please if you think my system sucks...............feel free to come by at finals and after i place top 3 come by my car and i will give you a listen...... yes it sounds that good and i only got it up and running 2 night ago.... now.. that being said........ if i cant get the imaging from those tweeters to straiten out and fly strait.... i can always reangle them so they can be direct on axis or any angle in between.... its called a good design philosophy.. nothing is final until the season is done my friend...


Make sure you keep enough space open in the trunk for that big slice of humble pie you'll be getting at finals.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

time alignment is an aid, not a fix all.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw it was asked before but you chose not to answer it but HOW DOES THE BOX COME OUT???

Dont tell me in order to get the box out of the trunk you have to smash it to **** because it looks as though it is basically one solid piece of fiberglass in the front as opposed to 3 or 4 seperate enclosures the trim panels connecting them...

Also you seem to come off as quite the ass saying you know you will be in the top three at iasca when you said yourself the car has only been finished for TWO DAYS, there is NO POSSIBLE WAY that with all the tuning that needs to be done for a true competition level SQ car that you are already done with tuning it, you need to rethink your attitude and as someone else said I hope you have room in the trunk for that humble pie if you dont finish in the top 3 as you seem so confident that you are


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

again with proper design and good equipment results are quit predicatble... also i won in 05 iasca and usaci 06 usaci 08 iasca and usaci and 09 iasca so i have a pretty good idea on how to claim top spot and tune a car...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

You're going to destroy that trunk lid.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

to take out the glassed part its just folds forward and pulls out, that exposed the two boxes on the sides and the box in the back.. easy 20 mins.. as far as the trunk lid,its heavily damped and i am only running the amp at 2ohms so 1500 watts rms. but since i listen to music that figure is alot less... when iam running it hard i measured 45 volts ac comming out of the amp... thats with 4.7 volts going in from the deck, listning to nickelbacks burning down the house....


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

instalher said:


> i am only running the amp at 2ohms so 1500 watts rms. when iam running it hard i measured 45 volts ac comming out of the amp... thats with 4.7 volts going in from the deck


Could you explain the relationship of the 4.7 volts coming out of the deck and the amp putting out 45 vac?


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

well i just wanted everyone to know that when i listen to music that i drive my system pretty hard and 4.7 volts out of that deck is pretty damn impressive... also if you take the output of the amp 45 volts times that by itself then divide by the impedance (2) you will get output power.. so in this case 45x45=2025 now take that number and divide by the impedance of 2 so 2025/2=1012.5 watts...now take that # and multiply by .707 and it gets you close to the rms power out of this amp.....so 1012.5x.707=715.83 watts so not alot of power going to 4 subs...and thats almost pinned.. when i go to a car show i demo smooth jazz with c.d. like spies,way of the world, or focal disc 6.ect... so the output will be marketably lower...but this car is all about the sound and looks so pounding is not what its intention was..... but if i want to i can absolutly rip it up.. i have a 12 db gain that is off as well on the amp so when i want to crank up my hair bands i have that luxury.... trust me this car is alot of fun to drive and listen to ....


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

instalher said:


> if you take the output of the amp 45 volts times that by itself then divide by the impedance (2) you will get output power.. so in this case 45x45=2025 now take that number and divide by the impedance of 2 so 2025/2=1012.5 watts...now take that # and multiply by .707 and it gets you close to the rms power out of this amp.....so 1012.5x.707=715.83 watts so not alot of power going to 4 subs...


I said what? You lost me on the .707.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

your AC voltmeter is likely already RMS, not peak to peak.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

now that you get the power output # from the amp u then multiply by .707 to give you a rms # its not exact but its pretty close..


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

instalher said:


> the trunk was designed to show off the pioneer equipment and our shops building skills. one sub would have sufficed but i have already done that and did very well.... this build was a showcase build with an emphsis on sq and install.... the subs are all in .7 ft cubed sealed boxes, xover at 63 hz, with a 36db/oct slope. as far as how it sounds, you can come see it winning at the iasca finals this yr and judge yourself... as far as front stage fail. well lets see, the flavor of the week is "A" pillar installs so i guess if i dont run them i fail... humm last yr i ran the dayton 2 inch with a pair of adi ceramics in custom "A" pillars and did very well, but the problem is with beaming and nearfield aqustics... now time alignment will correct this to a degree but will degrade stereo sound... this is why gary biggs, scott bwalda, alma gates, ect, dont run this set up.... now is mine any better.... that depends on whos listning and tuning.....a good judge will listen and make an educated responce but an non-informed rookie who just looks and has a preconcived notion about "A" pillar sound....... sorry i dont want you judging or even talking to me about my system until you learn abit about phyco aqustics..... please if you think my system sucks...............feel free to come by at finals and after i place top 3 come by my car and i will give you a listen...... yes it sounds that good and i only got it up and running 2 night ago.... now.. that being said........ if i cant get the imaging from those tweeters to straiten out and fly strait.... i can always reangle them so they can be direct on axis or any angle in between.... its called a good design philosophy.. nothing is final until the season is done my friend... i also have put a 200 amp alternater on the car and have measured at the amps 14.4 volts while running, i will post pics with my fluke 87 multi meter tommorow sometime for you.... the t.v. are put where they are so that when people look in the front doors i noticed that they always look in the back.. so with t.v where i put them i can play a pioneer or future shop demo c.d. on loop and they get the full effect,, great gear, and where it was installed...now placing them in the doors is stupid for a daily driver with kids..... and no one i know watched t.v at a car show sitting on the pavement.... also my golf bag would hit the screens and so would my hockey gear...... at a show with all 4 t.v.s going and the car bumpin its a total experience..... great looking car, awsome install, great gear, full adverting, and it draws a crowd once i open the trunk and play some tunes......


Good God man..... the ellipsis.... is not....... a tool..... for separating paragraphs......


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

instalher said:


> now that you get the power output # from the amp u then multiply by .707 to give you a rms # its not exact but its pretty close..


NO THE METER ALREADY READS RMS VOLTAGE.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

It's pretty close though (about 30% off).


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

capnxtreme said:


> It's pretty close though (about 30% off).


How the **** is 30 percent close????

If you were making a speaker box and your cuts were 30% off your box would fall afuckingpart


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

That's where phyco aqustics come in.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I LOVE Psyko Aquatics!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> Good God man..... the ellipsis.... is not....... a tool..... for separating paragraphs......


See, this thread _is_ educational. I just learned what that series of periods is called. 

Jay


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> See, this thread _is_ educational. I just learned what that series of periods is called.
> 
> Jay


An ellipsis is actually only 3 dots, and they're not periods, in most fonts it's a separate character by itself.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

sorry i got................... that idea.................. from richard clark..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

now... lets go back to the fact that your meter probably... reads RMS stock... no need for maths


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow guys, way to come in a thread and be rude. I think there is some really nice fabrication in this install. It's not my taste, but it doesn't make it any less well done. I, for one, would like to listen to the car and see how it sounds before passing judgement on it. Just my .02.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

wow a compliment.... thank you very much.... thats one..... oh well.. as far as the rms routine goes.... not everyone can afford a fluke true rms multimeter so on Larry Fredricks advice this is how i tell people to find there true power out of the amps... Larry was the tech guru for pheonix gold back in there glory yr and did all there training.... so i trust his advice...


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Wow guys, way to come in a thread and be rude. I think there is some really nice fabrication in this install. It's not my taste, but it doesn't make it any less well done. I, for one, would like to listen to the car and see how it sounds before passing judgement on it. Just my .02.



Right on.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

instalher said:


> wow a compliment.... thank you very much.... thats one..... oh well.. as far as the rms routine goes.... not everyone can afford a fluke true rms multimeter so on Larry Fredricks advice this is how i tell people to find there true power out of the amps... Larry was the tech guru for pheonix gold back in there glory yr and did all there training.... so i trust his advice...


stick your meter in the wall, if it reads around 120V it's RMS. if it's considerably higher it's peak to peak.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

car has finished competing for the yr and placed so far to date in iasca sq pro 450.. so i only know of one car better and thats john mayers dodge neon. right now the car has been disassembled and we are redoing the c pillars, a pillars, and the sub box.. lots to due for next yr..


----------



## Fozz (Dec 16, 2005)

I think there are lots of cars scoring above 450. I average about 495. But if you really want to know how you stack up against the top cars in your class, you need to compete against them directly. Scores can somtimes be deceiving. It's easy to think your system sounds good, but that changes when you hear a system that is off the charts good.

Hopefully you can make to some Ontario shows this coming summer.


John Myers
(the guy with the 2000 Dodge Neon )


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

John you know your car sounds like poo.


Just kidding Johns car is still one of my all time favs, I could sit in your car for hours man. If anyone wants to know how their car stacks up just jump in Johns class at any finals event if you even get close you know you have one great sounding car.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Stellar install, I really like the dash! Mostly, I like the two tone material sage. Back in the day I did an install much like this one. Dash plates, 8" mid bass in the kicks and 4 10's. Now I don't recall how much power she had to run the subs but it wasn't much. Pretty much it was an SQ only system, what I mean by that is the subs had the very minimum power to drive them. I do know she was in the 251-500w class in USAC. This was in the mid 90's, I state this because I cannot recall what model head unit she used but it was a Clarion with a hideaway EQ I'm unsure if she had TA. That depends on if they had T/A back in say 1995-97?

As for the sound quality
I played with nearly every location for the mid/tweet and like your teardrops that ended up being the best place. The subs however, did vent to the cab through the rear deck. It wasn't all that loud. I would say 135db MAX. I also had the one competitor that used a pair of OZ 12's again vented through the rear deck, he had WAY enough power. His car was EASILY in the 140's. He used home made horns and mid in the doors. It sounded great and was VERY loud. I say all of this because I have no doubt that you will have enough output, and tuned correctly you should do really well. FWI, both cars were Civics.

I can also see the purpose of the 'over the top' install on the demo side of both biz and comps. I also see nothing wrong with having goals of going in the top three. I think most of those who feel the attitude may come across as harsh or arrogance. Having seen the past top 5 cars, I think a bit more refining and perfection of excursion may needed.

Do you have any plans of dressing up the slots for the trunk supports? If you don't have any idea's or thoughts. How about some hand held long hair dust brushes OR shoe polish buffers cut in half one each side of the support. This will fill that void and give it a more finished look. I think its all the tedious little odds and ends that will finish this car off. In order to score max points you have to look at every aspect of the install and be able to say, 'I cannot do ANYTHING else to make this thing perfect.' All of that being said, I'm sure your not done in your eyes.

Keep up the good work.
Scott

PS
You should add Stanley Clarke to your demo cd's. It was/is my secret weapon. Just dig him up on LIMEWIRE or something like it. To me all of his tunes bring out mid bass and sub bass unlike any other.
The Official Website of Stanley Clarke-StanleyClarke.com


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

my meter does read true rms.. its a fluke 87. and yes lots of upgrades for next yr.. someone has to give foss a run for his money.. hey where the hell is bill p.. his nissan is pretty good.. i competed against him once this yr. then poof he is gone.. what happened.


----------

